# what happens if scientist find out that being lazy is genetical determined?



## imuglymomadmitit (Nov 11, 2019)

what if motivation is just another biochemical process in our brain where we have little influence on?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 11, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> what if motivation is just another biochemical process in our brain where we have little influence on?


Then they'll leave us alone so we can be lazy and sit around while they are banging prime girls and editing their kid's genes to be gigachads.


----------



## imuglymomadmitit (Nov 11, 2019)

that iq is pretty much genetical determined is widly accepted but im pretty sure the same applies to traits like discipline, motivation, concentration to a certain degree too


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 11, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> that iq is pretty much genetical determined is widly accepted but im pretty sure the same applies to traits like discipline, motivation, concentration to a certain degree too


How much do you think it would cost to edit your kid's genes? Serious question.


----------



## imuglymomadmitit (Nov 11, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> How much do you think it would cost to edit your kid's genes? Serious question.



i think there many many genes involved. changing eye color and eliminating balding genes is easier (my guess)


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 11, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> i think there many many genes involved. changing eye color and eliminating balding genes is easier (my guess)


I hope they come out with it, soon.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 11, 2019)

Conscientiousness is biologically determined


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 11, 2019)

Everything is genetics so they already now.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 11, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> that iq is pretty much genetical determined is widly accepted but im pretty sure the same applies to traits like discipline, motivation, concentration to a certain degree too


This is it. I always feared genetics. Can you imagine how hard it would be to accept that your life was set in stone the moment you were conceived? Your looks, your IQ, and even your personality is heavily determined by genetics. Most of our life is out of our control, and we don't even know it


----------



## DidntRead (Nov 11, 2019)

It isn't genetic


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 11, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> It isn't genetic


depends on the cause, if you are lazy because you have depression it could be genetic... but otherwise probably not


----------



## imuglymomadmitit (Nov 11, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> It isn't genetic



*"How brains of doers differ from those of procrastinators
...
it found that the amygdala - an almond-shaped structure in the temporal (side) lobe which processes our emotions and controls our motivation - was larger in procrastinators."









Procrastination 'is down to how mind works'


Scans show differences in the brains of those who love to put things offs compared with the "doers".




www.bbc.com




*
"*Human amygdala volume is predicted by common DNA variation in the stathmin and serotonin transporter genes“









Human amygdala volume is predicted by common DNA variation in the stathmin and serotonin transporter genes


Despite the relevance of changes in amygdala volume to psychiatric illnesses and its heritability in both health and disease, the influence of common genetic variation on amygdala morphology remains largely unexplored. In the present study, we investigated ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






imagine what we will find out if we keep diggin deeper*


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 11, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> *"How brains of doers differ from those of procrastinators
> ...
> it found that the amygdala - an almond-shaped structure in the temporal (side) lobe which processes our emotions and controls our motivation - was larger in procrastinators."
> 
> ...


lack of motivation isn't the necessarily the same thing as procrastination


----------



## imuglymomadmitit (Nov 11, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> lack of motivation isn't the necessarily the same thing as procrastination



yes but you get the point. thats why i wrote if we keep digging.

or did you expect that behavior characteristics like procrastination is determined by genetics?


----------



## DidntRead (Nov 11, 2019)

You can change your brain more than anything else


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

cope


----------



## Entropy Incarnate (Nov 11, 2019)

I am the laziest motherfucker when I am working for someone else, though I am very conscientious for myself. 
What explains the turning point in individuals' lives, both for the worst and the best?
Realistically, it probably falls between the difficulty of general hygeine max and skin max, and certainly isn't sealed by fate. Tolerance is built over time, and what you might perceive as being insufferable in the pursuit of a diligent lifestyle, is really just low xp.
If you have convinced yourself there is no hope, you are not blackpilled, you're mentally ill.
But jfl if psl 2 kys.


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Nov 11, 2019)

Iq is genetial, being able to work 70hours a work is genetical. Sheer power of will can get you far along with drugs but they will always be people who have more resources, iq have more friends. What are you gonna do about it? LDAR or get yourself in right shape of mind? Stop being a pussy and try to be better each day. Goal at first wont be big but its better than nothing.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 11, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> that iq is pretty much genetical determined is widly accepted but im pretty sure the same applies to traits like discipline, motivation, concentration to a certain degree too


I’m not sure if it’s genetic but people are definitely born that way or they aren’t. It’s engrained from birth.

But you still can have a lazy family member and a non lazy one.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 14, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> that iq is pretty much genetical determined is widly accepted but im pretty sure the same applies to traits like discipline, motivation, concentration to a certain degree too











MedlinePlus: Genetics


MedlinePlus Genetics provides information about the effects of genetic variation on human health. Learn about genetic conditions, genes, chromosomes, and more.




ghr.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 14, 2019)

It is genetic + environment


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> MedlinePlus: Genetics
> 
> 
> MedlinePlus Genetics provides information about the effects of genetic variation on human health. Learn about genetic conditions, genes, chromosomes, and more.
> ...


Shit like this is just cope. Intelligence has been estimated to be about 78% genetic and last I heard we were beginning to isolate specific genes that play into it and even starting to understanding what a couple of the genes actually achieve mechanically speaking. Everyone is super scared to admit that its genetic even though deep down we all know it is, because everyone fears the consequences of no longer being able to plausibly deny that its genetic. We all know the race realism pill is right around the corner along with the determinism and eugenics pills, so we collectively play dumb and act like we don't know certain ethnicities are smarter or dumber than others or that intelligence clearly runs in families.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Shit like this is just cope. Intelligence has been estimated to be about 78% genetic and last I heard we were beginning to isolate specific genes that play into it and even starting to understanding what a couple of the genes actually achieve mechanically speaking. Everyone is super scared to admit that its genetic even though deep down we all know it is, because everyone fears the consequences of no longer being able to plausibly deny that its genetic. We all know the race realism pill is right around the corner along with the determinism and eugenics pills, so we collectively play dumb and act like we don't know certain ethnicities are smarter or dumber than others or that intelligence clearly runs in families.


those ethnicities might as well be less intelligent because of their upbringing. Think about the average life of someone in the fucking congo, he is not going to spend his life challenging his brain and reading books, he has literally no access to education. My take is, the more you challenge your brain, raise IGF-1 and work on hrs, the higher is your neuroplasticity. If you then pop shrooms once in a while, you can basically build your brain from scratch after some years of hard work. The theory about genetics being this important is a misunderstanding in my humble opinion, because they did a lot of studies within families, but the reason why the iq is similar within one family is arguably not because of genes, but because of similar upbringing


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Shit like this is just cope. Intelligence has been estimated to be about 78% genetic and last I heard we were beginning to isolate specific genes that play into it and even starting to understanding what a couple of the genes actually achieve mechanically speaking. Everyone is super scared to admit that its genetic even though deep down we all know it is, because everyone fears the consequences of no longer being able to plausibly deny that its genetic. We all know the race realism pill is right around the corner along with the determinism and eugenics pills, so we collectively play dumb and act like we don't know certain ethnicities are smarter or dumber than others or that intelligence clearly runs in families.


I agree with everything accept determinism and eugenics pill.


EternalLearner said:


> those ethnicities might as well be less intelligent because of their upbringing. Think about the average life of someone in the fucking congo, he is not going to spend his life challenging his brain and reading books, he has literally no access to education. My take is, the more you challenge your brain, raise IGF-1 and work on hrs, the higher is your neuroplasticity. If you then pop shrooms once in a while, you can basically build your brain from scratch after some years of hard work. The theory about genetics being this important is a misunderstanding in my humble opinion, because they did a lot of studies within families, but the reason why the iq is similar within one family is arguably not because of genes, but because of similar upbringing


Currently their iq is lower than it should be due to the shit circumstances but when removing shit circumstances they are lower than other races.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> those ethnicities might as well be less intelligent because of their upbringing. Think about the average life of someone in the fucking congo, he is not going to spend his life challenging his brain and reading books, he has literally no access to education. My take is, the more you challenge your brain, raise IGF-1 and work on hrs, the higher is your neuroplasticity. If you then pop shrooms once in a while, you can basically build your brain from scratch after some years of hard work. The theory about genetics being this important is a misunderstanding in my humble opinion, because they did a lot of studies within families, but the reason why the iq is similar within one family is arguably not because of genes, but because of similar upbringing


You're right but only to a certain point. You're right only in the sense that we must remove cultural and environmental bias when dealing with studies like this, but you're wrong in that when we actually remove this bias, we only see IQ differences to be further reinforced. 
Kids who are adopted tend to have IQ similar to their biological parents, not their adoptive parents.
Second generation immigrants tend to have higher IQ than first generation immigrants (cultural differences) but those IQ levels still tend to cluster in ethnic groups. Its long been known that East Asian and Ashkenazi Jews tend to have the highest IQs. Below them are the rest of the Caucasoids (in reference to Jews, not EAs, who are not Caucasoids) who are further subtly stratified no doubt. Slightly below them are Hispanics. Then Africans. 
I'd like to believe what you're saying but I've never come across a single case where IQ was successfully dramatically increased. If you know of one, please share it because I would unironically love to see it.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> You're right but only to a certain point. You're right only in the sense that we must remove cultural and environmental bias when dealing with studies like this, but you're wrong in that when we actually remove this bias, we only see IQ differences to be further reinforced.
> Kids who are adopted tend to have IQ similar to their biological parents, not their adoptive parents.
> Second generation immigrants tend to have higher IQ than first generation immigrants (cultural differences) but those IQ levels still tend to cluster in ethnic groups. Its long been known that East Asian and Ashkenazi Jews tend to have the highest IQs. Below them are the rest of the Caucasoids (in reference to Jews, not EAs, who are not Caucasoids) who are further subtly stratified no doubt. Slightly below them are Hispanics. Then Africans.
> I'd like to believe what you're saying but I've never come across a single case where IQ was successfully dramatically increased. If you know of one, please share it because I would unironically love to see it.


I think its hard to discuss, since not only the matter itself needs evidence, but also the definition of iq. For me iq is the number of braincells, which correlates to many classic symptoms of high iq. This can be changed, even though some of it is genetically predetermined.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 14, 2019)

Op always remember my words: you are a faggot


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> I think its hard to discuss, since not only the matter itself needs evidence, but also the definition of iq. For me iq is the number of braincells, which correlates to many classic symptoms of high iq. This can be changed, even though some of it is genetically predetermined.


I kinda see what you're saying. My immediate answer is that the definition of IQ is simple - its the measure of how well you do on IQ tests compared to the rest of the population. But what you're really asking for is what does it actually measure biomechanically in terms of how the brain actually works. In that sense I don't know, but I would be super hesitant to pin it down to just one variable, like "amount of braincells". I had a friend who said that he thought it was "processing power". Neither is correct imo. A shitload of different things probably play into IQ just like a shitload of things play into intelligence which is part of what makes it so hard to define. We know the following though:
1. IQ is the single best measure of intelligence that we have found so far. (although I'm sure better measures exist)
2. IQ seems set in stone, in terms that we have found no way to dramatically raise IQ. Indeed, this is part of its purpose and it signifies that its doing its job well, as IQ is supposed to measure intelligence rather than knowledge, and intelligence is intrinsic, not something you can "get better" at. 
I think that a significant IQ boost would require significant alterations to the actual structure of your brain that are almost certainly unachievable without biological engineering.
Where I do come into agreement with you is that you can learn to better express the IQ you already possess through education and focus though.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I kinda see what you're saying. My immediate answer is that the definition of IQ is simple - its the measure of how well you do on IQ tests compared to the rest of the population. But what you're really asking for is what does it actually measure biomechanically in terms of how the brain actually works. In that sense I don't know, but I would be super hesitant to pin it down to just one variable, like "amount of braincells". I had a friend who said that he thought it was "processing power". Neither is correct imo. A shitload of different things probably play into IQ just like a shitload of things play into intelligence which is part of what makes it so hard to define. We know the following though:
> 1. IQ is the single best measure of intelligence that we have found so far. (although I'm sure better measures exist)
> 2. IQ seems set in stone, in terms that we have found no way to dramatically raise IQ. Indeed, this is part of its purpose and it signifies that its doing its job well, as IQ is supposed to measure intelligence rather than knowledge, and intelligence is intrinsic, not something you can "get better" at.
> I think that a significant IQ boost would require significant alterations to the actual structure of your brain that are almost certainly unachievable without biological engineering.
> Where I do come into agreement with you is that you can learn to better express the IQ you already possess through education and focus though.


Honest question, what would you estimate your iq yourself?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Honest question, what would you estimate your iq yourself?


I've had it tested (not by a psychologist, except as a kid) a couple times and I'm in the 130-140 range. I have "excellent chances" to get into Mensa according to the official prep test material from these cucks which I've done out of ego-stroking JFL and whenever I've taken an IQ test it always puts me there. I was also put into a Gifted program as a kid which means that when they gave me the test when I was younger I scored above 130. I would be surprised if I was either below 130 or above 140 based on my own personal experiences too. I'm definitely not a true genius but I'm also much smarter than average. It is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I've had it tested (not by a psychologist, except as a kid) a couple times and I'm in the 130-140 range. I have "excellent chances" to get into Mensa according to the official prep test material from these cucks which I've done out of ego-stroking JFL and whenever I've taken an IQ test it always puts me there. I was also put into a Gifted program as a kid which means that when they gave me the test when I was younger I scored above 130. I would be surprised if I was either below 130 or above 140 based on my own personal experiences too. I'm definitely not a true genius but I'm also much smarter than average. It is what it is.


Not bad. Tbh, I dont think Im high IQ, I was born as a daydreaming idiot with no self control. But I worked a lot on neurological ideas supposed to help my brain and it feels way better. Tbh brain > looks


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Not bad. Tbh, I dont think Im high IQ, I was born as a daydreaming idiot with no self control. But I worked a lot on neurological ideas supposed to help my brain and it feels way better. Tbh brain > looks


You might be surprised bro. High IQ doesn't immediately translate to success or good habits, especially when you get above "normie smart" (I would say 120+). I can't really try and guesstimate it from conversations but if you're curious it might be worth checking out. Also feel free to not give a shit about it I feel like most people shouldn't really care what their IQ is. 
For fun, my thoughts on are that the most insufferable people are people in the 110-120 range, these are the people who think they're really smart but are actually complete fucking morons. 120+ is imo when you actually start getting kinda smart. 130+ is smart enough to know how much of a fucking dumbass you are. 150+ is imo when true genius starts.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> You might be surprised bro. High IQ doesn't immediately translate to success or good habits, especially when you get above "normie smart" (I would say 120+). I can't really try and guesstimate it from conversations but if you're curious it might be worth checking out. Also feel free to not give a shit about it I feel like most people shouldn't really care what their IQ is.
> For fun, my thoughts on are that the most insufferable people are people in the 110-120 range, these are the people who think they're really smart but are actually complete fucking morons. 120+ is imo when you actually start getting kinda smart. 130+ is smart enough to know how much of a fucking dumbass you are. 150+ is imo when true genius starts.


Lol I knew a guy who was at 63. Also, assuming IQ is genetic, Im not above 90


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Lol I knew a guy who was at 63. Also, assuming IQ is genetic, Im not above 90


I kinda doubt that tbh being below 90 is noticeably stupid. 63 is unreal. Do you know for sure that your parents/family are low IQ? Sometimes it can surprise people who actually IQmogs and who doesn't, because normies tend to have this heuristic of successful = smart, which kind of falls apart at higher IQ levels.


----------



## Bigballs (Nov 14, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> i think there many many genes involved. changing eye color and eliminating balding genes is easier (my guess)



Lmao science in general doesn't give a fuck about balding. It's still seen as a "minor inconvience" and unless it's classification is changed to a psychological issue (which in this day and age, it fucking should) it's not going to get any coverage by insurance ($$). The day that changes I'm sure we'd have an actual cure in the next decade. But "be a man bro, just shave it bro". 

I know some companies and their investors do, but they invest shitloads, so anything that works is going to cost you a fortune. How is a permanent solution going to profit them anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I've had it tested (not by a psychologist, except as a kid) a couple times and I'm in the 130-140 range. I have "excellent chances" to get into Mensa according to the official prep test material from these cucks which I've done out of ego-stroking JFL and whenever I've taken an IQ test it always puts me there. I was also put into a Gifted program as a kid which means that when they gave me the test when I was younger I scored above 130. I would be surprised if I was either below 130 or above 140 based on my own personal experiences too. I'm definitely not a true genius but I'm also much smarter than average. It is what it is.


I scored 129, you IQ mog me, lol. But in all seriousness, I don't really think I'm that smart, wonder how accurate those tests really are.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 14, 2019)

Government would invent something called welfare .... oh yeah we already have it


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I've had it tested (not by a psychologist, except as a kid) a couple times and I'm in the 130-140 range. I have "excellent chances" to get into Mensa according to the official prep test material from these cucks which I've done out of ego-stroking JFL and whenever I've taken an IQ test it always puts me there. I was also put into a Gifted program as a kid which means that when they gave me the test when I was younger I scored above 130. I would be surprised if I was either below 130 or above 140 based on my own personal experiences too. I'm definitely not a true genius but I'm also much smarter than average. It is what it is.


Wait so if they put you in gifted classes it means you got an iq of 130+ as a kid? Where do you live?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> I scored 129, you IQ mog me, lol. But in all seriousness, I don't really think I'm that smart, wonder how accurate those tests really are.


It really depends on the test. Most are trash. If you want an accurate estimate of your IQ on your own without shelling out to a shrink then get tests from an official source. That's why when I went through my "what is my IQ phase" I was grabbing Mensa tests and not "whatismyiq.com" type shit.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> It really depends on the test. Most are trash. If you want an accurate estimate of your IQ on your own without shelling out to a shrink then get tests from an official source. That's why when I went through my "what is my IQ phase" I was grabbing Mensa tests and not "whatismyiq.com" type shit.



You are High IQ asf, I can see this by your replies...


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Wait so if they put you in gifted classes it means you got an iq of 130+ as a kid? Where do you live?


Well I don't know for sure if being put in a gifted program automatically means you are above 130. But, being above 130 puts you in the "gifted" category in terms of intelligence, which I remember they told me I was as a kid. I remember taking a test in the staff offices of my elementary school and then the next day being separated from the other kids to do advanced work.
Edit: also I live in the Midwest


OwlGod said:


> You are High IQ asf, I can see this by your replies...


You guys better stop or I'm gonna blush JFL


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Well I don't know for sure if being put in a gifted program automatically means you are above 130. But, being above 130 puts you in the "gifted" category in terms of intelligence, which I remember they told me I was as a kid. I remember taking a test in the staff offices of my elementary school and then the next day being separated from the other kids to do advanced work.
> Edit: also I live in the Midwest
> 
> You guys better stop or I'm gonna blush JFL


At my school we all took a test in the auditorium in first grade. My mom told me a few years ago that apparently I did really good on that test and she thought that there was a mistake. 

I was put in gifted classes since whatever grade they start at.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> At my school we all took a test in the auditorium in first grade. My mom told me a few years ago that apparently I did really good on that test and she thought that there was a mistake.
> 
> I was put in gifted classes since whatever grade they start at.


You're undoubtedly high IQ then. If you're curious exactly how high, take a test.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> You're undoubtedly high IQ then. If you're curious exactly how high, take a test.


I got a 97 (percentile) on the asvap which is decent it's highly correlated with iq. But yeah I got good chance to pass mensa on their shitty 20 minute test whenever I took it.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I got a 97 (percentile) on the asvap which is decent it's highly correlated with iq. But yeah I got good chance to pass mensa on their shitty 20 minute test whenever I took it.


Asvab actually correlates well with IQ. From a table I just pulled up, 93-99 percentile puts you in the 124+ range. Wouldn't be surprised if you were two standard deviations above the mean.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Asvab actually correlates well with IQ. From a table I just pulled up, 93-99 percentile puts you in the 124+ range. Wouldn't be surprised if you were two standard deviations above the mean.


It's the highest correlated test to SB that is not actually the SB test at .81 I think. Makes sense because we're putting billions upon billions of dollars into the armed forces, they want to know wtf your iq is.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> It's the highest correlated test to SB that is not actually the SB test at .81 I think. Makes sense because we're putting billions upon billions of dollars into the armed forces, they want to know wtf your iq is.


Yeah no kidding. I'm pretty sure 85 is the cutoff for even being allowed into the military IIRC.
Edit: which is ironically enough actually one of the best uses of IQ because while there's some criticism that IQ begins to fall apart at the top, i.e. once you get above a certain level (idk where but probably above 120 at least) it gets hard to know for sure who's smarter than who, but everyone agrees that IQ is really, really good at telling you who's stupid.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Yeah no kidding. I'm pretty sure 85 is the cutoff for even being allowed into the military IIRC.


It's around 36 on the asvap that they don't accept you anymore. And for the score that you get you're only allow to do jobs at or lower than iq requirements.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> It's around 36 on the asvap that they don't accept you anymore. And for the score that you get you're only allow to do jobs at or lower than iq requirements.


Damn they really do take it seriously.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Damn they really do take it seriously.


And they have other parts of the test where they basically ask mechanical and other types of questions to see where your interests are and you need to hit some of those on top of base iq, to do those jobs. I think once you hit the 93+ your iq is sufficient for any job.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> And they have other parts of the test where they basically ask mechanical and other types of questions to see where your interests are and you need to hit some of those on top of base iq, to do those jobs. I think once you hit the 93+ your iq is sufficient for any job.


Lines up pretty close to where I think a person becomes "kinda smart" lol


----------



## Dogs (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Lines up pretty close to where I think a person becomes "kinda smart" lol


I think at 125 iq you can do any job you want if you have the dedication, there are no career paths that really require you to be above that imo though the average iq of some paths are high 20s to 30.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 14, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Well I don't know for sure if being put in a gifted program automatically means you are above 130. But, being above 130 puts you in the "gifted" category in terms of intelligence, which I remember they told me I was as a kid. I remember taking a test in the staff offices of my elementary school and then the next day being separated from the other kids to do advanced work.
> Edit: also I live in the Midwest
> 
> You guys better stop or I'm gonna blush JFL


Never change your avi, it halos you, literally.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 14, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> *"How brains of doers differ from those of procrastinators
> ...
> it found that the amygdala - an almond-shaped structure in the temporal (side) lobe which processes our emotions and controls our motivation - was larger in procrastinators."
> 
> ...


Shrooms guy


----------



## Soontm (Nov 15, 2019)

imuglymomadmitit said:


> that iq is pretty much genetical determined is widly accepted but im pretty sure the same applies to traits like discipline, motivation, concentration to a certain degree too



nah I don’t think so. To a certain degree iq is genetics but the rest not. It’s all how you get raised.
Best example. There was doctor couple who adopted an African girl straight outta Africa. And this girl ended up in university with top grades so there is that.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 15, 2019)

The Bell Curve


----------



## Duran (Nov 22, 2019)

Normies and inceltears find more ways to ignore the truth.


----------



## beyourself (Nov 22, 2019)

*Not a creationist or something, but it feels sad sometimes to acknowledge how our brains are (likely) nothing more than a bunch of substances moving back and forth. Just a spiritual loss yakno*​


LowTierNormie said:


> This is it. I always feared genetics. Can you imagine how hard it would be to accept that your life was set in stone the moment you were conceived? Your looks, your IQ, and even your personality is heavily determined by genetics. Most of our life is out of our control, and we don't even know it


*Life is a bad joke indeed*​


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 22, 2019)

Just kill yourself theory


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 22, 2019)

it'd get buried and silenced

it goes against basically every mainstream ideology


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 22, 2019)

It would be kinda brutal tbh


----------

